# freud router problems



## KeithH (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi, 

New to the forum and need some help. I have Freud FT2200VCE router that I have used sparingly for a couple of years. I finally bought a 1/2" shank bit after only having 1/4" shank bits in the past. I had trouble getting the new bit in the collet and tried for quite some time to get it to work. I finally gave up and went back to the smaller collet and old bit and then had the same trouble with that. The bit fits the collet nicely when out of the router but when the collet is inserted in the machine it becomes too small for the bit. I even ordered a new 1/2" collet thinking that maybe the original one was defective but had the same result. I have pushed the collet in as far as possible, I have cleaned out the router to make sure there is nothing in the way and it just won't work. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe the nut on the collet is tightened to much when on the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

The collet and the nut work as one and the collet must snap in to the nut b/4 you put it back on the router that may be the error you are having.

==========



KeithH said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to the forum and need some help. I have Freud FT2200VCE router that I have used sparingly for a couple of years. I finally bought a 1/2" shank bit after only having 1/4" shank bits in the past. I had trouble getting the new bit in the collet and tried for quite some time to get it to work. I finally gave up and went back to the smaller collet and old bit and then had the same trouble with that. The bit fits the collet nicely when out of the router but when the collet is inserted in the machine it becomes too small for the bit. I even ordered a new 1/2" collet thinking that maybe the original one was defective but had the same result. I have pushed the collet in as far as possible, I have cleaned out the router to make sure there is nothing in the way and it just won't work. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Keith. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for being a part of our community.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Keith and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Keith, welcome to the forum


----------



## KeithH (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome and the suggestions. I am certainly going to try putting the collet in the nut first when I get home from work to see if that helps. I really appreciate you guys taking the time to try help me. I will enjoy reading your posts and hopefully seeing some pictures of your finished projects. Thanks


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Keith, welcome!


----------

